# How can i find a musician to put music to my lyrics?



## kapchipxp

i have written really good lyrics and i need to find a musician that is willing to do a joint venture with me and put music to the lyrics, i am looking for people with the same general style as Rob Thomas, John Mayor, Jason Mraz etc. i live in Tacoma Washington


----------



## Aramis

kapchipxp said:


> i have written really good lyrics


No, you didn't.


----------



## Polednice

Aramis said:


> No, you didn't.


I've missed reading comments like these!  I'm back though, so beware...


----------

